

Leaked PDF with secret plan to install child porn blocking filter for Europe - jacquesm
http://ak-zensur.de/download/europarat--access-blocking-re01.en10.pdf

======
jacquesm
This is pretty shocking.

We're talking about an EU wide filtering and logging capability that will
require deep packet inspection at the provider level.

 _Of course_ nobody can be against it because we're fighting child pornography
and terrorism here.

Never mind the detail that once such a filter is in place it can be used for
other purposes.

~~~
nopassrecover
While in Europe recently I met many Chinese tourists who all said that their
internet filtering was originally put in place to protect children.

~~~
jacquesm
What bugs me about all this is that when the iron curtain was still in place
everybody and their brother here was taking pot-shots at the perceived
weakness in the people on 'the other side' for not standing up while their
rights were trodden on, and how evil those governments were.

And here we are, our rights are trodden on in ways that the former sovblock
regimes could probably only dream of (inspect _every_ letter ? trace every
data request citizen makes ? trace the whereabouts of every citizen 24x7 ?)
and it just happens.

It's almost as if having a bad example right next door helped us to find our
moral compass.

~~~
nopassrecover
The disturbing thing is we do have a bad example right next door - people will
point and criticise China and Iran and in the next breath point out how we
know better and would never let the power be misused.

~~~
jacquesm
Good point. I think that the fact that to most Europeans and Americans
'Russia' (the collective view of the former sovblock started at the east
German border and ended halfway between Japan and the former USSR) was the
enemy, and China is not yet.

There is some noise now with respect to the google China situation, but on the
whole people think of China as relatively benign, and as an ally and trading
partner rather than as an enemy. The cold war was definitely different in that
respect, and everything 'the Russians' did (and by extension the other
sovblock regimes) was perceived as bad.

I remember that in the mid 80's, when I visited Poland that on my return
people were literally shocked that there were CCTV systems operated by the
government on the streets.

The KGB keeping files on all foreigners and so on. We've come full circle and
we're doing all that and more.

------
ErrantX
Just in case no one reads down.... I think the title is due to a confusion on
the use of the word filtering on page 5. This doesn't propose internet
filtering but instead refers to a indecent website blocklist maintained by a
group called CIRCAMP. For the most part this never affects you and the group
themselves call this an interim measure; it's _not_ filtering your connection
- just blocking access to certain manually checked domains.

More here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1218006>

------
qb352
Boing Boing featured MOGiS, a german organisation of abuse victims opposing
the blocking scheme: "Child-abuse survivors oppose EU censorwall"
[http://www.boingboing.net/2010/03/25/child-abuse-
survivor.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2010/03/25/child-abuse-
survivor.html)

Also there is some more detail in following article:
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/192295/ec_to_propose_mandator...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/192295/ec_to_propose_mandatory_web_blocking_for_child_abuse_sites.html)

------
jrockway
"Leaked PDF without secret plan to decrypt SSL connections"

Oops.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, small oversight on their part. They might institutionalize the man in the
middle concept though ;)

------
wendroid
Aggh it makes me so mad, these people are either fools or take me for one.

